# Any Group buys coming up soon?



## TowMater (Oct 24, 2009)

I have to turn some pens for folks that supported the family during my father's recent passing. I would like to be able to do this for as cheaply as possible as things are tight right now. 

Anyone planning a group buy anytime soon??


----------

